# J. R. W. Sloane on the harmony between nature and revelation



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 22, 2019)

Nature and Revelation are both volumes from the hand of the same intelligent Author, both imparting — the one in a form more limited and obscure, the other in a manner definite and ample — much relating to His character and perfections. … Between these two great volumes, containing, as they do, the entire sum of God’s revelation to man, there can be neither contrariety nor contradiction. ...

For more, see J. R. W. Sloane on the harmony between nature and revelation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

